# Adobe Sign in requires me to update password



## thommy (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi

Logging in to Adobe account requires me to update my password for some reason.
Anyone knows if policy to change password more often has been announced or other reason for this?
Haven't changed password yet...






Thommy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2019)

I haven’t seen this, but I could think of two reasons:

1: Some years ago millions of Adobe passwords were exposed in a hack. If you haven’t changed your password since then, maybe you are being forced to do that now.
2: There are usually certain requirements for passwords, such as at least one number, one capital letter and one character such as %#@€&. If your password does not meet these requirements, then maybe that is why you are forced to change it.

Adobe introduced two factor authentication not so long ago, so maybe this is part of a tightening of security.


----------



## Samoreen (Oct 10, 2019)

I also had to change my password today. Maybe they are forcing a more secure password prior to the rolling out of the new Creative Cloud Desktop app which is starting today in France and Germany. I have not seen anything new here in France, though.


----------



## thommy (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks for the answers!!
Changed my password now...


----------

